# Chen Huashan: il "prestanome" di Sino Europe. E Yonghong Li...



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

*Chen Huashan: il "prestanome" di Sino Europe. E Yonghong Li...*

Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.

Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria. 

Fininvest, nel comunicato, ha fatto il nome di Han Li ma, in realtà, il vero deux ex machina, colui che guidato la scalata al Milan, è Yonghong Li che proprio recentemente ha avuto qualche problemino, commettendo un'infrazione nell'operazione di cessione di un'azienda. 

Festa conclude dicendo che tale Yonghong Li dovrà dimostrare di potersi permettere un club come il MIlan.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

Bah. Siamo alle solite...


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> 
> ...



Non so quando ci sarà il Closing ma io sono tranquilla, hanno annunciato Fassone quello che volevano i cinesi, Berlusconi ieri ha dato l'addio ufficiale, bisogna solo aspettare il closing io a tutti questi dubbi non ci penso anche perchè alla fine hanno parlato tutti ma poi nessuno sapeva quando si firmava non sapevano i nomi ecc.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

ho un articolo interessante che potrà chiarire qualche dubbio a breve lo posto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2016)

Curiosità: ma chi è 'sto Yonghong Li? Si hanno foto? Si ha un curriculum vitae?


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

In ogni caso, come sempre, non c'è mai nulla di trasparente, lineare e pulito. 

Vediamo quello che succede da qui a novembre.

E vediamo se L'Espresso ci rimette lo zampino...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> 
> ...



Non vedo il problema. Questo tizio è un prestanome che in passato ha commesso un errore sui mercati azionari pagando una multa ridicola (per quei tipo di mercati). Non deve dimostrare proprio nulla di potersi permettere il Milan , perchè Berlusconi avrà avuto già tutte le garanzie bancarie di rito, e questo tizio come specificato è di facciata. 

L'articolo mi sembra un po buttato la per mostrare cosa è stato scoperto , che poi è il nulla. Queste persone sanno come nascondersi, e probabilmente sono così attenti perchè rappresentano società quotate in borsa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2016)

Se dietro all'acquisizione del Milan ci dovesse essere veramente il governo cinese o parte di esso troverei normale che escano solo figure di prestanome,
speriamo in bene


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

Quando compri un club non c'è alcun motivo per nascondersi. Non ho mai visto nessuno comprare un club di calcio agendo nell'ombra.

Anzi, è il contrario: chi compra un club di calcio lo fa solo perchè vuole visibilità.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando compri un club non c'è alcun motivo per nascondersi. Non ho mai visto nessuno comprare un club di calcio agendo nell'ombra.
> 
> Anzi, è il contrario: chi compra un club di calcio lo fa solo perchè vuole visibilità.



Stare attualmente nell'ombra non vuole dire che non si rivelino quando verrà ratificato il closing.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## clanton (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, non c'è mai nulla di trasparente, lineare e pulito.
> 
> Vediamo quello che succede da qui a novembre.
> 
> E vediamo se L'Espresso ci rimette lo zampino...



certo se continuiamo a prendere per buone le notizie dei giornali che poi si rivelano fuffa ....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> 
> ...



Festa vede il losco anche dove non esiste. Non fatevi fregare come al solito.

Chen Huashan è il legale rappresentante della Sino-Europe, ossia il fondo che controllerà la Rossoneri Sport, holding deputata a comprarci. Ogni società ha un suo legale rappresentante, quindi dove sta il problema? I nomi "famosi" e "rassicuranti" non dobbiamo andare a cercarlì lì, bensì tra gli investitori. E in questo senso pensavo che ormai il coinvolgimento statale (tramite Haixia) avesse tranquillizzato tutti. Per il resto tutti gli altri nomi verranno svelati al closing e sono convinto che ci sarà qualche azienda famosa in quota minoritaria. 
A tal proposito Festa si limita ad un "pare" confondendo ancora una volta sensazioni personali con i fatti.

Sulle scatole cinesi, infine, anche l'Inter è messa in modo analogo visto che Suning è una matrioska: i cinesi sono abituati ad operare in questo modo.

P.S. sul discorso trasparenza, vi ricordo che hanno appena detto con largo anticipo chi sarà il futuro A.D. quindi sono partiti molto bene. Per i dettagli societari non possiamo fare altro che aspettare il closing, senza crearci troppi castelli di sabbia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando compri un club non c'è alcun motivo per nascondersi. Non ho mai visto nessuno comprare un club di calcio agendo nell'ombra.
> 
> Anzi, è il contrario: chi compra un club di calcio lo fa solo perchè vuole visibilità.



Beh se ci fosse dietro uno stato non sarebbe una cosa molto convenzionale, in questo caso sarebbe comprensibile,
naturalmente la mia è solo una speranza


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

*Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina. 
Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *


----------



## robs91 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> *Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria. *
> 
> ...



spero non sia vero.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina.
> Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *


Articolo interessante, che reputo logico e direi veritiero. Hanno molti soldi. L'importante è scegliere bene a chi si delega, altrimenti ci sarà il caos.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> *Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria*.



Tanto lontana dalla conclusione che hanno già ufficialmente firmato il preliminare, i cinesi hanno ufficializzato l'AD e Berlusconi ha fatto un comunicato di commiato 

Forse quello che è ancora in dubbio è la composizione definitiva della cordata, ma penso che lo sia solo quanto a presta nomi.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> 
> ...



Io non ci casco più, sti giornalisti e i loro scoop mi hanno inutilmente ridotto in poltiglia il fegato per due mesi. Da adesso mi limito solo ai fatti e ai comunicati ufficiali, qualsiasi altra notizia (che lo dica Forbes o il giornaletto scolastico) mi lascia indifferente.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, non c'è mai nulla di trasparente, lineare e pulito.
> 
> Vediamo quello che succede da qui a novembre.
> 
> E vediamo se L'Espresso ci rimette lo zampino...


Mi sembra assurdo in questo caso pensare a un rientro di capitali


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> 
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina.
> Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *



*Quotate ragazzi!!!*


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina.
> Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *



direi che è interessante questa cosa. 
Comunque io credo che se veramente Berlusconi ha fatto le cose per il nostro bene, tutte quelle famose clausole, accordi scritti ecc ecc, erano volti proprio a garantire una continuità di successo. E in questo senso capisco anche la nomina di Fassone, affidarsi a qualcuno che conosce il calcio italiano e che mantenga una certa italianità nella società. Cosa che a mio avviso non sta facendo l'inter.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> 
> ...



io direi di stare in guardia, ripeto, fininvest è formata da una massa di incompetenti, poi sta cosa dei 15 mln è ridicola, in pratica i nuovi proprietari accettano di bruciarsi un'intera annata, per poi ripianare un deficit spaventoso il prossimo anno per l'assenza dalle coppe?
fino al closing eventuale io non sto tranquillo


----------



## neversayconte (12 Agosto 2016)

aragorn ha scritto:


> io non ci casco più, sti giornalisti e i loro scoop mi hanno inutilmente ridotto in poltiglia il fegato per due mesi. Da adesso mi limito solo ai fatti e ai comunicati ufficiali, qualsiasi altra notizia (che lo dica forbes o il giornaletto scolastico) mi lascia indifferente.



grandissimo aragorn!!!


----------



## clanton (12 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Festa vede il losco anche dove non esiste. Non fatevi fregare come al solito.
> 
> Chen Huashan è il legale rappresentante della Sino-Europe, ossia il fondo che controllerà la Rossoneri Sport, holding deputata a comprarci. Ogni società ha un suo legale rappresentante, quindi dove sta il problema? I nomi "famosi" e "rassicuranti" non dobbiamo andare a cercarlì lì, bensì tra gli investitori. E in questo senso pensavo che ormai il coinvolgimento statale (tramite Haixia) avesse tranquillizzato tutti. Per il resto tutti gli altri nomi verranno svelati al closing e sono convinto che ci sarà qualche azienda famosa in quota minoritaria.
> A tal proposito Festa si limita ad un "pare" confondendo ancora una volta sensazioni personali con i fatti.
> ...


----------



## neversayconte (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina.
> Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *



.


----------



## Coripra (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina.
> Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio.. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioniIn genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *



A parte quanto già rimarcato da altri forumisti, trovo ulteriormente interessante quanto ho sottolineato nel testo sopra: nessun problema di reperire fondi, MA incapacità a delegare e prendere decisioni a breve.
Esattamente quanto abbiamo visto e stiamo vivendo ora,
Di conseguenza, aspettiamoci, almeno nel breve periodo, poco o nulla: vivremo più tranquilli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Certo Festa, certo. Poi ti svegli tutto sudato


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> A parte quanto già rimarcato da altri forumisti, trovo ulteriormente interessante quanto ho sottolineato nel testo sopra: nessun problema di reperire fondi, MA incapacità a delegare e prendere decisioni a breve.
> Esattamente quanto abbiamo visto e stiamo vivendo ora,
> Di conseguenza, aspettiamoci, almeno nel breve periodo, poco o nulla: vivremo più tranquilli.



Senza closing che dovrebbero fare?
Il Milan è ancora di Fininvest in questo momento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina.
> Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *



La questione del delegare è già risolta: hanno nominato Fassone AD quindi sanno benissimo che devono far gestire i loro soldi (tanti, come confermato) da gente italiana già esperta nel settore. 
Sul fatto che sia una operazione di immagine del governo credo che ormai sia chiaro: saremo la loro testa d'ariete -)


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (12 Agosto 2016)

Fino al closing non starò tranquillo.
Festa non è un giornalista sportivo, sulla nostra questione insieme a Pagni e' tra quelli cui almeno io do credito


----------



## sballotello (12 Agosto 2016)

e Haixa è il nome in codice di un ristoratore cinese di milano?


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, non c'è mai nulla di trasparente, lineare e pulito.
> 
> Vediamo quello che succede da qui a novembre.
> 
> E vediamo se L'Espresso ci rimette lo zampino...



Con il massimo rispetto per Festa,bisogna dire che lui fino al giorno del preliminare parlava invece di Closing ed era convinto fino al giorno prima che ci fossero GSR e quell'altro li,insomma le sue cantonate come la stragrande maggioranza dei media le ha dette.


----------



## TheZio (12 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Agosto 2016)

Ma dopo preliminare, comunicati e ufficializzazione del prossimo AD vi fate ancora problemi? Ma state sereni dai...in questi mesi non avete imparato nulla??


----------



## ps18ps (12 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma dopo preliminare, comunicati e ufficializzazione del prossimo AD vi fate ancora problemi? Ma state sereni dai...in questi mesi non avete imparato nulla??



oramai siamo abituati alle brutte notizie quindi appena arrivano le prendiamo per vere anche se le notizie ufficiali dicono l'opposto


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma dopo preliminare, comunicati e ufficializzazione del prossimo AD vi fate ancora problemi? Ma state sereni dai...in questi mesi non avete imparato nulla??



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> A parte quanto già rimarcato da altri forumisti, trovo ulteriormente interessante quanto ho sottolineato nel testo sopra: nessun problema di reperire fondi, MA incapacità a delegare e prendere decisioni a breve.
> Esattamente quanto abbiamo visto e stiamo vivendo ora,
> Di conseguenza, aspettiamoci, almeno nel breve periodo, poco o nulla: vivremo più tranquilli.



Qui veramente si sta impazzendo , che dovrebbero fare se non è ancora loro il Milan ? Più di aver già annunciato Fassone e stanno già decidendo altre posizioni ? 

Boh , a volte non capisco questo catastrofismo cosmico pur di farci del male .


----------



## Coripra (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *(omissis)
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *





Coripra ha scritto:


> A parte quanto già rimarcato da altri forumisti, trovo ulteriormente interessante quanto ho sottolineato nel testo sopra: nessun problema di reperire fondi, MA incapacità a delegare e prendere decisioni a breve.
> Esattamente quanto abbiamo visto e stiamo vivendo ora,
> Di conseguenza, aspettiamoci, almeno nel breve periodo, poco o nulla: vivremo più tranquilli.





Aron ha scritto:


> Senza closing che dovrebbero fare?
> Il Milan è ancora di Fininvest in questo momento.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui veramente si sta impazzendo , che dovrebbero fare se non è ancora loro il Milan ? Più di aver già annunciato Fassone e stanno già decidendo altre posizioni ?
> 
> Boh , a volte non capisco questo catastrofismo cosmico pur di farci del male .



Ehmmm, forse non mi sono spiegato: il mio era solo un rimarcare quanto già ipotizzato in precedenza.
Non si tratta di "catastrofismo cosmico" né di ignoranza relativa al closing... semplicemente volevo tranquillizzare le cassandre presenti nel forum che condannavano il presunto immobilismo della nuova (ancora in divenire, lo so bene!!!!!! [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]) proprietà: c'è pure una questione culturale profondamente diversa, un'ottica del crescere senza fretta ma continua tipica della loro mentalità.
Molti si immaginavano i cinesi come sceicchi orientali, pronti a spendere e spandere, mentre invece _saranno_ tutt'altra cosa.
E mi premeva sottolineare, come ho fatto, anche un'incapacità a delegare che, in effetti, mi risulta essere insita nella loro cultura.
Ma non è una critica: [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] te lo dice uno che se c'è un lavoro da fare preferisce farselo da solo. Quindi, per me è un aspetto positivo (accettando le conseguenze che ne derivano...)


----------



## taarabt85 (12 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## franko1986 (12 Agosto 2016)

Una delle società operative nella cordata è quotata in borsa, ed oggi ha emesso un documento relativo alla partecipazione a questo fondo per il rilancio dello sport Cinese nel mondo, in cui l'acquisizione del Milan ha un ruolo strategico.

Fino al giorno prima delle foto a Villa Certosa non si era neanche capito chi fossero gli acquirenti (e da quello che ho letto in giro erano due anni che trattavano), figurarsi avere il quadro completo di un'operazione tanto complessa *prima* che sia chiusa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2016)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Una delle società operative nella cordata è quotata in borsa, ed oggi ha emesso un documento relativo alla partecipazione a questo fondo per il rilancio dello sport Cinese nel mondo, in cui l'acquisizione del Milan ha un ruolo strategico.
> 
> Fino al giorno prima delle foto a Villa Certosa non si era neanche capito chi fossero gli acquirenti (e da quello che ho letto in giro erano due anni che trattavano), figurarsi avere il quadro completo di un'operazione tanto complessa *prima* che sia chiusa.



E nel comunicato viene pure citato il presidente Xi, facendo capire che è stato un diktat presidenziale dovuto al progetto del rilancio del calcio cinese.


----------



## robs91 (12 Agosto 2016)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Una delle società operative nella cordata è quotata in borsa, ed oggi ha emesso un documento relativo alla partecipazione a questo fondo per il rilancio dello sport Cinese nel mondo, in cui l'acquisizione del Milan ha un ruolo strategico.
> 
> Fino al giorno prima delle foto a Villa Certosa non si era neanche capito chi fossero gli acquirenti (e da quello che ho letto in giro erano due anni che trattavano), figurarsi avere il quadro completo di un'operazione tanto complessa *prima* che sia chiusa.



Secondo Campopiano si tratta di un'azienda in crisi.


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Festa vede il losco anche dove non esiste. Non fatevi fregare come al solito.
> 
> Chen Huashan è il legale rappresentante della Sino-Europe, ossia il fondo che controllerà la Rossoneri Sport, holding deputata a comprarci. Ogni società ha un suo legale rappresentante, quindi dove sta il problema? I nomi "famosi" e "rassicuranti" non dobbiamo andare a cercarlì lì, bensì tra gli investitori. E in questo senso pensavo che ormai il coinvolgimento statale (tramite Haixia) avesse tranquillizzato tutti. Per il resto tutti gli altri nomi verranno svelati al closing e sono convinto che ci sarà qualche azienda famosa in quota minoritaria.
> A tal proposito Festa si limita ad un "pare" confondendo ancora una volta sensazioni personali con i fatti.
> ...



Ottima analisi come sempre!


----------



## ghettoprollo (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Interessante articolo proposto da Linkiesta sui cinesi nel calcio italiano. Vengono analizzate infatti le operazioni di Milan ed Inter. A tal proposito viene fatta qualche domanda ad un esperto del mondo cinese, Saro Capozzoli, fondatore di Jesa Capital Ltd, da quasi trent'anni in Cina.
> Ecco un breve estratto di quanto da lui dichiarato, sul Milan e la cessione ai cinesi: " Per i cinesi quest'operazione non è un buon affare. E' chiaramente una mossa Politica voluta dal Governo, senza alcun piano industriale alle spalle, né competenze per muoversi in un modo dinamico e difficile come il calcio europeo. Cosa ne sanno di curve inferocite, calciomercato, procuratori famelici e tanto altro? Che sia una mossa voluta dal Governo non ci sono dubbi, al momento non si sa molto del Fondo Sine Europe Sport Investment, ma quel che si sa è che dentro questa autentica scatola finanziaria cinese sono stati inseriti fondi statali, tra cui Haixia Capital, fondo di investimento governativo controllato dallo SDIC, che ha a disposizione capitali per 4 mld di euro al momento. La trattativa è stata condotta da questo fantomatico Yonghong Li, manager pressoché inesistente ai radar della finanza. Di lui però qualcosina si sa, ovvero che è un manager, che ha "investito" (facendo da prestanome o da legale) in diversi settori come quello immobiliare, aspetto che lo accomuna ad altri grandi investitori come Evergrande e Dalian Wanda. Inoltre è un uomo molto vicino al presidente Xi Jinping ma non ha alcuna esperienza nel mercato sportivo."
> Riguardo Berlusconi: "E' stato bravo, è riuscito a farsi strapagare il Milan. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, è stato molto fortunato o bravo a vendere, dipende dai punti di vista. Generalmente infatti, il governo centrale attraverso le aziende pubbliche investe nel settore tecnologico e non in società di calcio. Quando si parlava della China Railway Construction che volesse comprare l'Inter c'era stata una mezza sollevazione popolare. Stavolta hanno mascherato bene l'operazione, facendola passare come una cordata di imprenditori, e tutto filato stranamente liscio. Il problema in questi casi, non sono i soldi, ma i tempi nel prendere le decisioni. In genere c'è un'incapacità nel prendere decisioni in tempi brevi. Dovranno imparare a delegare e a fidarsi, altrimenti il rischio è di paralizzare le squadre, magari in un periodo cruciale come quello del calcio mercato". La mossa di nominare Fassone potrebbe avere un senso, a questo punto Galliani dovrebbe essere allontanato,ma il condizionale è d'obbligo. *



Ma io mi chiedo e mi domando, possibile che nel 2016 ci si debba appigliare a dubbi ******* per esprimere un concetto? Aldilà delle opinioni personali, è credibile che dei soggetti che stanno portando a compimento l'acquisizione di una società per 500ml siano così fessi da lasciare al caso la gestione di una società di calcio come il Milan, vanificando la cifra spesa per l'acquisto? Non sono forse i grandi manager quelli che capiscono quando delegare e soprattutto a chi (e questo sarà tutto da verificare ovviamente)? Gli arabi per caso erano/sono a conoscenza dei problemi di tifoserie in Inghilterra? Conoscono il mercato dei calciatori? Ci si avvale dei migliori professionisti su piazza, stop.
Abbiamo avuto per 30 anni Berlsuconi, è un esperto conoscitore di calcio colui il quale pretende il modulo presidenziale aldilà di qualsiasi valutazione logica su composizione della rosa e tatticismi? Le proprietà devono assicurare vita sportiva al club, il resto lo farà chi sarà chiamato a gestire il Milan, che nessun tifoso sano di mente pretende essere Xi Jinping in persona.

Io capisco che uno che sta 30 anni in Cina ne possa sapere più di me sulla mentalità e sulla cultura dei nostri prossimi compratori, ma ho la netta sensazione che prevalga sempre un certo scetticismo, perlopiù accompagnato da astio nei nostri confronti e sono convinto che sia questo a muovere le critiche verso questa operazione.

Ma soprattutto: Fininvest, nei panni di Marina B., che vuole disperatamente vendere, non ha ottenuto le garanzie necessarie prima di firmare il preliminare? Non si sono preparati dopo la farsa (per come è finita) dell'anno scorso?

Ma dai Cristo! Sono stufo di sentire chiunque abbia una bocca funzionante sproloquiare sul mio (nostro) Milan. E sia chiaro, non sono un censore, sono stato il primo a criticare pesantemente la società perchè ha mal operato e ci ha portati allo sfacelo in cui stiamo ancora affogando.

Un giorno torneremo a incutere terrore sui campi da gioco e rispetto al di fuori di questi. E quel giorno sarà il nostro giorno!

Scusate lo sfogo. Ho sempre più voglia di tornare ad urlarlo e smetterla di nascondermi: FORZA MILAN PORCA TRO.A!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

*Paolo de Paola direttore di Tuttosport al veleno sul Milan: "Come era sta definita la cessione del Milan ai cinesi? "Un'operazione di alta ingegneria finanziaria". Mi vengono i brividi. Purtroppo"*


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Paolo de Paola direttore di Tuttosport al veleno sul Milan: "Come era sta definita la cessione del Milan ai cinesi? "Un'operazione di alta ingegneria finanziaria". Mi vengono i brividi. Purtroppo"*



e preferisco non citare i tweet vergognosi di Forchielli, e altri giornalisti. C'è in atto un'autentica macchina del fango contro questa cessione. Vedremo chi ha ragione...ma la cosa spaventosa è che stanno proprio gettando veleno.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e preferisco non citare i tweet vergognosi di Forchielli, e altri giornalisti. C'è in atto un'autentica macchina del fango contro questa cessione. Vedremo chi ha ragione...ma la cosa spaventosa è che stanno proprio gettando veleno.


Ovvio...si ca**ano in braghe e rosicano abbestia sapendo che c 'è il governo cinese dietro.
E'un buon segno,facciamo paura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Paolo de Paola direttore di Tuttosport al veleno sul Milan: "Come era sta definita la cessione del Milan ai cinesi? "Un'operazione di alta ingegneria finanziaria". Mi vengono i brividi. Purtroppo"*



Ma non riesco a capire una cosa, per quale motivo molti parlano di situazione non chiara ecc.?! No davvero non capisco il motivo.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non riesco a capire una cosa, per quale motivo molti parlano di situazione non chiara ecc.?! No davvero non capisco il motivo.



Perchè è uno juventino da bar...che altro vuoi sapere?


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non riesco a capire una cosa, per quale motivo molti parlano di situazione non chiara ecc.?! No davvero non capisco il motivo.



Lo stavo per chiedere io, visto che di finanza m'intendo zero vorrei sapere a cosa si riferiscono nello specifico. Perchè mi pare che buttino il sasso e tirino indietro la mano. Che parlino chiaramente se sanno qualcosa sennò stiano zitti.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non riesco a capire una cosa, per quale motivo molti parlano di situazione non chiara ecc.?! No davvero non capisco il motivo.



siccome è uscita la notizia di un nuovo investitore che fa parte della cordata, che pare, non se la passi proprio bene come azienda, tutti adesso stanno cavalcando l'onda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Perchè è uno juventino da bar...che altro vuoi sapere?



Non mi riferisco solo a lui ma tutti i giornalisti ed esperti che screditano la cessione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Lo stavo per chiedere io, visto che di finanza m'intendo zero vorrei sapere a cosa si riferiscono nello specifico. Perchè mi pare che buttino il sasso e tirino indietro la mano. Che parlino chiaramente se sanno qualcosa sennò stiano zitti.



Più che altro, in realtà non vi sono informazioni concrete per dare un'opinione definitiva, quindi non capisco perché sparare a zero.


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e preferisco non citare i tweet vergognosi di Forchielli, e altri giornalisti. C'è in atto un'autentica macchina del fango contro questa cessione. Vedremo chi ha ragione...ma la cosa spaventosa è che stanno proprio gettando veleno.



Rimpiangono gli anni bui di berlusconi


----------



## Ciachi (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, non c'è mai nulla di trasparente, lineare e pulito.
> 
> Vediamo quello che succede da qui a novembre.
> 
> E vediamo se L'Espresso ci rimette lo zampino...



Sono pienamente d'accordo con te!! Mai nulla di chiaro...mai


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Paolo de Paola direttore di Tuttosport al veleno sul Milan: "Come era sta definita la cessione del Milan ai cinesi? "Un'operazione di alta ingegneria finanziaria". Mi vengono i brividi. Purtroppo"*



Tuttosport fa disinformazione dalla nascita, che vada a fare la morale su altro.


----------



## Coripra (12 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo Campopiano si tratta di un'azienda in crisi.



Ah, adesso Campopiano allora è credibile...


----------



## robs91 (12 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ah, adesso Campopiano allora è credibile...


Vabbe' ha letto il sito di bloomberg in cui è riportato il fatturato della societa',quindi sono numeri e non opinioni.


----------



## Coripra (12 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vabbe' ha letto il sito di bloomberg in cui è riportato il fatturato della societa',quindi sono numeri e non opinioni.



Certo.
Adesso che gli sponsor della "sua" parte della cordata è stata estromessa, guarda caso si mette a guardare i fatturati della società sul sito di Bloomberg...
proprio vero che a pensar male ci si azzecca sempre...


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Berlusconi fa un messaggio ufficiale dove dichiara di aver lasciato il Milan in ottime mani e poi fanno saltare fuori che la società è stata venduta a dei barboni.Che pena i media italiani cambiano idea ogni 10 secondi


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vabbe' ha letto il sito di bloomberg in cui è riportato il fatturato della societa',quindi sono numeri e non opinioni.



si ma quando gli hanno fatto notare che non è proprio in crisi ha rettificato dicendo che voleva solo sottolineare che si tratta di un "pesce piccolo".


----------



## martinmilan (12 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi riferisco solo a lui ma tutti i giornalisti ed esperti che screditano la cessione.



E'semplicemente tutta colpa di SB che divide la gente:
-da una parte i suoi nemici vedono marcio in qualunque cosa faccia
-dall'altra i suoi fans da Ordine a Fedele non ribattono e non indagano perchè non vogliono fare pubblicità positiva ai cinesi e quindi lasciano parlare le malelingue.

Nel mezzo ci sono i tifosi veri che purtroppo sono ormai pochissimi e non hanno ne voglia ne tempo per indagare sulla faccenda ormai stremati da questi anni.


----------



## gianni r. (12 Agosto 2016)

Questa azienda produttrice di magneti che ha investito nel Milan non è esattamente un colosso. Io ho paura di questo, che gli acquirenti siano tante piccole realtà che tentano una speculazione comprando quote di un fondo di investimento, e che se non hanno ritorno poi disinvestono.


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Certo.
> Adesso che gli sponsor della "sua" parte della cordata è stata estromessa, guarda caso si mette a guardare i fatturati della società sul sito di Bloomberg...
> proprio vero che a pensar male ci si azzecca sempre...



no no campopiano ha detto che la cordata è sempre la solita...sono cambiati gli intermediari.


----------



## Coripra (12 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> no no campopiano ha detto che la cordata è sempre la solita...sono cambiati gli intermediari.



mah... sarà... lo dice lui e fino a ieri qui dentro era tacciato dalla maggior parte dei forumisti di aver detto una marea di scemenze... e le dritte le aveva dal duo estromesso


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Paolo de Paola direttore di Tuttosport al veleno sul Milan: "Come era sta definita la cessione del Milan ai cinesi? "Un'operazione di alta ingegneria finanziaria". Mi vengono i brividi. Purtroppo"*



Mah, chi dice una cosa, chi un'altra. Vediamo come va a finire.

Preghiamo solo che tutto finisca per il meglio e che i due farabutti spariscano definitivamente. Ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Questa azienda produttrice di magneti che ha investito nel Milan non è esattamente un colosso. Io ho paura di questo, che gli acquirenti siano tante piccole realtà che tentano una speculazione comprando quote di un fondo di investimento, e che se non hanno ritorno poi disinvestono.



a parte che ancora mancano all'appello circa il 69% delle quote, che non sappiamo a chi andrà. Direi di stare sereni. Quando avremo la composizione definitiva potremo tirare le somme. Ad oggi ogni giorno che passa è una dimostrazione in più che il tutto è mosso dal governo centrale. Mi stupirei se dovessero esserci aziende grosse a dirla tutta.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Paolo de Paola direttore di Tuttosport al veleno sul Milan: "Come era sta definita la cessione del Milan ai cinesi? "Un'operazione di alta ingegneria finanziaria". Mi vengono i brividi. Purtroppo"*



Forchielli fa un tweet all'ora deridendoci, basandoci sul fatto che ci hanno presi dei poveracci facendo una colletta. Sta rosicando alla grande. Lui e questo di Tuttosport....


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Forchielli fa un tweet all'ora deridendoci, basandoci sul fatto che ci hanno presi dei poveracci facendo una colletta. Sta rosicando alla grande. Lui e questo di Tuttosport....



Altro che mangiarla

Ci deve affogare nella melma Quel maledetto


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore riporta aggiornamenti sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, un'inchiesta del Caixin, quotidiano cinese, ha provato a fare chiarezza sulla vicenda. Si è scoperto, con stupore, che colui che ha acquistato il Milan (e quindi sarebbe a capo del fondo Sino Europe) è tale Chen Huashan. Un investitore praticamente sconosciuto che, a giugno, ha aperto altre due società. Lo stesso Festa ipotizza che si tratti di un prestanone in attesa che l'identità dei veri investitori venga rivelata.
> 
> 
> Ciò che conta, comunque, sempre secondo Festa, è che la trattativa è ancora lontana dalla conclusione vera e propria.
> ...



Guardate che il caixan da cui il giornalista del sole 24 ha preso la notizia è lo stesso giornale per il quale tale forchielli. Volendo anche ragionare sui contenuti, rimane una notizia pilotata.
Semplicemente sta pubblicizzando il suo giornale e se stesso.


----------



## Edric (12 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Questa azienda produttrice di magneti che ha investito nel Milan non è esattamente un colosso. Io ho paura di questo, che gli acquirenti siano tante piccole realtà che tentano una speculazione comprando quote di un fondo di investimento, e che se non hanno ritorno poi disinvestono.



Attenzione comunque che non tutti i dati son stati riportati però.

L'azienda ha un rating AAA da parte della China Construction Bank (fonte pagina del wiki di Baidu dedicata all'azienda) e il proprietario e fondatore, come accennavo nell'altra discussione, ha un patrimonio stimato da Forbes (per il 2015) in 1,5 Miliardi di dollari (per avere un termine di paragone Berlusconi, secondo Forbes, si situa a 6,2 miliardi, sempre nel 2015)

Inoltre la stessa Bloomberg, nella pagina linkata da Campiopiano, scrive a proposito del bilancio di esercizio :

"Il gruppo Jilin Yongda presenta pochi rischi finanziari perchè la compagnia ha una sostanziale quantità di contanti iscritta fra i suoi libri contabili. … la quota iscritta a debito potrebbe essere pagata interamente se così dovesse decidere il management.

La raccolta di contanti è un punto di forza visto che la compagnia è più efficiente della maggior parte di quelle presenti nell'industria."

Non è Robin Li (15,6 Miliardi, sempre nel 2015), ma di certo non sono esattamente "piccole realtà" quelle di cui stiamo parlando


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Attenzione comunque che non tutti i dati son stati riportati però.
> 
> L'azienda ha un rating AAA da parte della China Construction Bank (fonte pagina del wiki di Baidu dedicata all'azienda) e il proprietario e fondatore, come accennavo nell'altra discussione, ha un patrimonio stimato da Forbes (per il 2015) in 1,5 Miliardi di dollari (per avere un termine di paragone Berlusconi, secondo Forbes, si situa a 6,2 miliardi, sempre nel 2015)
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro è una delle tante aziende. Io non mi preoccupo. Quelli che sparlano di questa trattativa sono di parte, Forchielli io lo lascerei perdere, è ovvio che non sappia nulla (i cinesi non esistono, ho chiamato Pechino ecc) ed è uno che deride il Milan in ogni occasione con molta arroganza.


----------



## Edric (12 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Attenzione comunque che non tutti i dati son stati riportati però.
> 
> L'azienda ha un rating AAA da parte della China Construction Bank (fonte pagina del wiki di Baidu dedicata all'azienda) e il proprietario e fondatore, come accennavo nell'altra discussione, ha un patrimonio stimato da Forbes (per il 2015) in 1,5 Miliardi di dollari (per avere un termine di paragone Berlusconi, secondo Forbes, si situa a 6,2 miliardi, sempre nel 2015)
> 
> ...



Scusatemi mi ero dimenticato di scrivere il nome del propietario.

Si chiama Lv Yongxiang


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Scusatemi mi ero dimenticato di scrivere il nome del propietario.
> 
> Si chiama Lv Yongxiang


Comunque non se ne può più. .....
Tutti si rafforzano a forza di decine di milioni Inter in primis e qui stiamo a perdere tempo con i patrimoni personali e gli scarti del mercato..


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Attenzione comunque che non tutti i dati son stati riportati però.
> 
> L'azienda ha un rating AAA da parte della China Construction Bank (fonte pagina del wiki di Baidu dedicata all'azienda) e il proprietario e fondatore, come accennavo nell'altra discussione, ha un patrimonio stimato da Forbes (per il 2015) in 1,5 Miliardi di dollari (per avere un termine di paragone Berlusconi, secondo Forbes, si situa a 6,2 miliardi, sempre nel 2015)
> 
> ...



Edric,lasciatelo dire stai facendo un lavoro eccezzionale.Non preoccupatevi stiamo comunque parlando di un azienda che acquisirà una minima quota del Milan,una delle tante insomma.


----------



## danjr (12 Agosto 2016)

non me ne frega nulla... Sono solo felice dalla cessione


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando compri un club non c'è alcun motivo per nascondersi. Non ho mai visto nessuno comprare un club di calcio agendo nell'ombra.
> 
> Anzi, è il contrario: chi compra un club di calcio lo fa solo perchè vuole visibilità.


L'unico interessato a ricevere visibilità da questa operazione si chiama Xi, vive a Pechino, e si occupa prevalentemente di altro, nella vita. I preposti sono interessati a ricevere benefici politici per fini diversi dalla partecipazione alle cordate volute dall'augusto Segretario del Partito Comunista Cinese: accorrono dai quattro angoli del subcontinente e mettono mano al portafogli per finanziare i desideri del Capo in cambio di altro, dal Capo. In America la chiamano lobbying, in Italia finanziamento ai partiti. E' quello che finge di non sapere (ma finge, statene pur certi), palesando virginale stupore, Alberto Forchielli.


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Attenzione comunque che non tutti i dati son stati riportati però.
> 
> L'azienda ha un rating AAA da parte della China Construction Bank (fonte pagina del wiki di Baidu dedicata all'azienda) e il proprietario e fondatore, come accennavo nell'altra discussione, ha un patrimonio stimato da Forbes (per il 2015) in 1,5 Miliardi di dollari (per avere un termine di paragone Berlusconi, secondo Forbes, si situa a 6,2 miliardi, sempre nel 2015)
> 
> ...


Molto equity, poco debt. Ideale per le nostre necessità. Cinque di questi, ed è perfetto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Attenzione comunque che non tutti i dati son stati riportati però.
> 
> L'azienda ha un rating AAA da parte della China Construction Bank (fonte pagina del wiki di Baidu dedicata all'azienda) e il proprietario e fondatore, come accennavo nell'altra discussione, ha un patrimonio stimato da Forbes (per il 2015) in 1,5 Miliardi di dollari (per avere un termine di paragone Berlusconi, secondo Forbes, si situa a 6,2 miliardi, sempre nel 2015)
> 
> ...



Complimenti Edric, gran lavoro!


----------



## Coripra (13 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Attenzione comunque che non tutti i dati son stati riportati però.
> 
> L'azienda ha un rating AAA da parte della China Construction Bank (fonte pagina del wiki di Baidu dedicata all'azienda) e il proprietario e fondatore, come accennavo nell'altra discussione, ha un patrimonio stimato da Forbes (per il 2015) in 1,5 Miliardi di dollari (per avere un termine di paragone Berlusconi, secondo Forbes, si situa a 6,2 miliardi, sempre nel 2015)
> 
> ...




(due facc[in]e valgon più delle parole)


----------



## martinmilan (13 Agosto 2016)

Sono stato fra i primi scettici di questa operazione anche con toni forti...ma se ad oggi dico che non ci vedo nulla di strano in questa cessione non sbaglio di certo...per me è tutto molto chiaro....*Haixia è una garanzia che vale mille Suning.*
Chi mette in giro i dubbi e alimenta voci o è un giornalista in cerca di visibilità e qualcosa di cui parlare o è un rosicone antimilanista che ha giustamente una paura enorme che ''ammazzeremo'' i prossimi 15 campionati.


----------



## Edric (13 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Complimenti Edric, gran lavoro!





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Edric,lasciatelo dire stai facendo un lavoro eccezzionale.Non preoccupatevi stiamo comunque parlando di un azienda che acquisirà una minima quota del Milan,una delle tante insomma.





Coripra ha scritto:


> (due facc[in]e valgon più delle parole)



Grazie ragazzi, provo a capirne di più anche io e, se riesco, a integrare quello che ci raccontano


----------



## sballotello (15 Agosto 2016)

c'è stato un annuncio importante alla borsa di Pechino stamani, non tanto per l'azienda che ha dichiarato di aver firmato un preliminare di acquisto..ma il fatto che sia stata l'unica.. e questo è uno scenario agghiacciante, almeno secondo me.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> c'è stato un annuncio importante alla borsa di Pechino stamani, non tanto per l'azienda che ha dichiarato di aver firmato un preliminare di acquisto..ma il fatto che sia stata l'unica.. e questo è uno scenario agghiacciante, almeno secondo me.



La cosa è alquanto strana....
non vorrei che sono alla ricerca ancora di investirori.
tanto silvio ci guadagna lo stesso. Se tutto salta lui si piglia i 100 di penale e grazie di tutto. 

Ma spero tanto nella mia ignoranza in questi ambiti.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> c'è stato un annuncio importante alla borsa di Pechino stamani, non tanto per l'azienda che ha dichiarato di aver firmato un preliminare di acquisto..ma il fatto che sia stata l'unica.. e questo è uno scenario agghiacciante, almeno secondo me.



Non mi preoccuperei..vedrai che alle firme finali salteranno fuori tutti...magari hanno voluto farsi un pò di pubblicità anticipata rischiando un pò.
D'altronde Suning è quotata in borsa ma alla firma del loro preliminare non hanno dichiarato nulla alla borsa.


----------



## Kaw (15 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La cosa è alquanto strana....
> non vorrei che sono alla ricerca ancora di investirori.
> tanto silvio ci guadagna lo stesso. Se tutto salta lui si piglia i 100 di penale e grazie di tutto.
> 
> Ma spero tanto nella mia ignoranza in questi ambiti.


Secondo me che parte della quota sia ancora scoperta è estremamente possibile, ma allo stesso tempo credo che da qui al closing si lavorerà per tappare i buchi che si sono creati in seguito alla caduta della cordata di Galatioto.
Alla fine se la cordata originaria era decisa all'acquisto e poi si è sfaldata, nulla vieta a quelle stesse aziende di rientrare.
Però si, siamo ancora lontani da una vera definizione.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Agosto 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Secondo me che parte della quota sia ancora scoperta è estremamente possibile, ma allo stesso tempo credo che da qui al closing si lavorerà per tappare i buchi che si sono creati in seguito alla caduta della cordata di Galatioto.
> Alla fine se la cordata originaria era decisa all'acquisto e poi si è sfaldata, nulla vieta a quelle stesse aziende di rientrare.
> Però si, siamo ancora lontani da una vera definizione.



Ma figurati se la cordata non è ancora composta...fininvest ha firmato sulla parola?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non mi preoccuperei..vedrai che alle firme finali salteranno fuori tutti...magari hanno voluto farsi un pò di pubblicità anticipata rischiando un pò.
> D'altronde Suning è quotata in borsa ma alla firma del loro preliminare non hanno dichiarato nulla alla borsa.


Gia mi sento più tranquillo.
Poi se alle spalle c e mamma stato cina con haixia ..
Male che vada si accollera tutte le quote rimanenti...
Una debacle non sarebbe di certo ammessa dallo stato.
oramai si sono eaposti troppo a livello mediatico.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se la cordata non è ancora composta...fininvest ha firmato sulla parola?



Non è priprio una idiozia..... fininvest recupera i 100 di penale e avanti il prossimo


----------



## martinmilan (15 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non è priprio una idiozia..... fininvest recupera i 100 di penale e avanti il prossimo



E poi li deve spendere tutti nel prossimo bilancio...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Agosto 2016)

Sinceramente non credo che una società che firma un preliminare sia obbligata a rilasciare un comunicato se quotata in borsa. Il preliminare non vale nulla, è un contratto firmato che può essere o non essere rispettato pagando una penale se prevista. In questo caso credo che la Yongda Group Co. Ltd abbia rilasciato il comunicato più per un tornaconto personale (visibilità , aumento in borsa ecc...). 

C'è sicuramente già più di un investitore.


----------

